# Basic Question From Noob.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I purchased a vintage Seiko of the bay, with a non standard SS bracelet.

I have bought a genuine Seiko leather strap but I am unsure how to get the old bracelet off.

Do I need a special tool to get the springs that hold the bracelet off, as I cannot see how to do them.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yes and no. There are bracelet removal tools, but quite often a medium sized watch screwdriver (5mm or so) will do the trick.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for your fast reply, I will give that a try.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

The main advantage a strap tool gives you is that it won't slip off the spring bar.

A screw driver can slip either way, but with care will work fine.

I prefer a strap tool on leather straps as it tends not to deform the strap as much a screwdriver can sometimes do with stubborn spring bars.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I used the screwdriver and changed it with no problems, thanks for the advice.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

be prepared for damage from either the tool or screwdriver  , ive lost count of the times ive stabbed myself trying to remove the old spring bars that have no collars


----------

